# New collar!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So Tobi is finally about as big as he's going to get neckwise, so it was time to put in the order!! I stress these things so much, so it takes me months to order anything, and i'm glad i waiting, I love the way it looks on him and 1.5" is just right for him i think!!! 

I've got a short video, and a few stills, the little rat wouldn't hold still lol!
































the Pictures are behind the video for some reason so it's on another post!! :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The Video.





arty:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love it! Very nice. Tobi looks so handsome! :0)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the new collar, looks very handsome on Tobi!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

love it; he looks great! very handsome! although i'm sure his beautiful coat could literally compliment any collar


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice looks good. I suppose your socks have to match all the time also. Ha ha ha I just had to say that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy. White goes with everything!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! I was so happy to finally get a grown up collar on him!!! and to boot... he doesn't stop doing air scratches at it either mid run, it doesn't make him itchy, and uncomfortable! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks great on him!!! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Lookin GOOD and he's such a cutie!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE IT!!!!!:thumb:

Looks AWESOME on him!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you everybody! :becky:

We just got back from petsmart... gf wanted bully sticks STAT.... so i got dragged along, his collar works great, but i'm thinking it's a bit too small, if he grows ANY more, or if his neck gets bigger, which may happen as when he's old enough i plan on getting a weighted collar, and harness for him to tire him out a bit more when were working out and hiking... i'm not sure what to do about that. 

We put up a few fliers for waggles as well, and maybe a few people interested in the little guy already hwell:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the collar and Tobi! Collarmania ROCKS! Hannah I believe has five


----------

